# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب ( الجرح والتعديل ) لابن ابي حاتم ، هل طبع طبعة جديدة ومنقحة ؟

## اعصار الامارات

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .

الشيوخ الكرام الافاضل .

هل من المعقول ان كتاب " الجرح والتعديل " لابن ابي حام لم يطبع طبعة جديدة منقحة ، غير طبعة حيدر أباد / الدكن القدييييييييييي  يمة المتوفرة على الشاملة والوقفية والتي حققها ذهبي العصر العلامة المعلمي رحمه الله ؟

واذا كانت هناك طبعة جديدة ومنقحة ، هل هناك من قام برفعها على النت بأي صيغة ؟

أرجو الافادة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل هناك أحد من العلماء يعمل على هذا الكتاب

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

- الكتاب يحتاج تحقيق ذا تميّز.
- لا أعلم أحدا يقوم على تحقيق الكتاب.
- كنت فكرت في تحقيقه لكن مخطوطاته لم تكن في متناول اليد.
وهنا موضوع قديم حول إشكال في المطبوع :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....%8A&highlight=

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

الكِتَابُ لَهُ نُسْخَةٌ - أَحْسَبُهَا - كَامِلَةً، وَهِيَ نُسْخَةُ المَكْتَبَةِ الأَزْهَرِيَّةِ  ، تَحْتَ رَقْمِ : 1 / 332 { ( 130 ) 902 }، كُتِبَتْ سَنَةَ 632 هـ، وَتَقَعُ فِي سَبْعَةِ أَجْزَاءٍ:
1. الجُزْءُ الأَوَّلُ : فِي 296 وَرَقَة.
2. الجُزْءُ الثَّانِي : فِي 201 وَرَقَة.
3. الجُزْءُ الثَّالِثُ : فِي 135 وَرَقَة.
4. الجُزْءُ الرَّابِعُ : فِي 136 وَرَقَة.
5. الجُزْءُ الخَامِسُ : فِي 215 وَرَقَة.
6. الجُزْءُ السَّادِسُ : فِي 179 وَرَقَة.
7. الجُزْءُ السَّابِعُ : فِي 219 وَرَقَة.
وَلَمْ أَطَّلِعْ عَلَيْهَا.

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

ترجمة شيخ الاسلام عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي رضوان الله عليه ليست موجودة كاملة في طبعة ذهبي العصر المعلمي رحمه الله سوى  ذكر شيوخه  وانه جالس الامام احمد وابن معين وابن المديني ثم بعد ذلك بياض

اتمنى ان اعرف بقية ترجمة الامام الدارمي في الجرح والتعديل لابن ابي حاتم رضي الله عنمها

----------

